# Still searching...all-in-one PA...



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Alrighty,

Any comments, suggestions on this?

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/Yamaha-STAGEPAS-300-Portable-PA-System?sku=480818

The way I look at it, I can take it to church and have my own little setup, and have a portable PA system for other events, family related or otherwise...

~Andrew


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I snagged a little 150 watt Fender passport PA off Kijiji a few months back - primarily used for vocals and amplification for acoustics or amp modelling......it's not bad......plenty loud......really quite portable


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://peterborough.kijiji.ca/c-buy...Peavey-150W-Tower-Speakers-W0QQAdIdZ111298350


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I certainly like the portability of the Fender gear...same price, more portable, smaller speakers...Decisions, decisions!!

Thanks Paul, do you think it would handle electric guitar without any issues?

shorteyus...thanks for the heads up, but size wise, that system is too big  Good price though!!

~Andrew


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

We have this, it breaks down to a nice portable (albeit fairly heavy) package with wheels. The boys use it for 2 singers over a LOUD hard rock band with a heavy handed drummer, works fine for that. Around $700 retail.

http://www.peavey.com/products/browse.cfm/action/detail/item/116898/number/03513400/cat/75/begin/1/EscortPortableSoundSystemwithStand.cfm


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

keto said:


> We have this, it breaks down to a nice portable (albeit fairly heavy) package with wheels. The boys use it for 2 singers over a LOUD hard rock band with a heavy handed drummer, works fine for that. Around $700 retail.
> 
> http://www.peavey.com/products/browse.cfm/action/detail/item/116898/number/03513400/cat/75/begin/1/EscortPortableSoundSystemwithStand.cfm


I checked that one out too......I think the $700 might be US$$ though? maybe I'm wrong


I also saw a passport 250 (the same thing but 250 watt version with a built in CD player) in a kijiji add not long ago for $500...

funny - passport 150 that I bought off kijiji was from a guy in Kitchener


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Paul,

Yeah, I have my Line6 Pod XT Live, that I would be running through it.

You and Milkman were helping me out with a thread a few weeks ago about PA stuff....this is just the search 

~Andrew


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> I certainly like the portability of the Fender gear...same price, more portable, smaller speakers...Decisions, decisions!!
> 
> Thanks Paul, do you think it would handle electric guitar without any issues?
> 
> ...



First rule about PA's they are never big enough. As soon as you get it you find a bigger use.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> First rule about PA's they are never big enough. As soon as you get it you find a bigger use.


That's for sure. I wouldn't want to go much smaller than that even just for guitar. You can't compare wattages used in guitar amps to those used in PAs.

With PA's you wnat as much headroom as you can afford.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Sounds good...

Mike we can chat more about this when I head down your way 

~Andrew


----------

